# Check your Costco oo cost!!



## lenarenee (Oct 13, 2018)

Ours went down 8 bucks this week; it's now 25.99 for the double 3 liters bottles.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 13, 2018)

WOW! Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 13, 2018)

I’m going to have to check it out. On Wednesday it was 32.99 at mine.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 16, 2018)

I don't use it anymore and have 1 full bottle still


----------



## amd (Oct 16, 2018)

Meh. I'm 2 hours in either direction from a Costco.


----------



## redhead1226 (Oct 26, 2018)

I purchased (2) 3 liter bottles of OO at Costco today for $25.99 The price has really come down. Hope it stays there!


----------



## Relle (Oct 27, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> I purchased (2) 3 liter bottles of OO at Costco today for $25.99 The price has really come down. Hope it stays there!



That's a good price for you, add on $60 here to join  petrol to get there at $1.61 a litre - $20, 1 1/2 hrs return driving trip, not so cheap, that's if they sell at that price here which I doubt, add 30% for the oz dollar difference, it just goes on and on.
Is there some way to find out the price to save driving there ?


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 27, 2018)

Yup! It went down to $25.99 and bought one 3 liter bottles of pure olive oil today.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Oct 27, 2018)

Relle said:


> That's a good price for you, add on $60 here to join  petrol to get there at $1.61 a litre - $20, 1 1/2 hrs return driving trip, not so cheap, that's if they sell at that price here which I doubt, add 30% for the oz dollar difference, it just goes on and on.
> Is there some way to find out the price to save driving there ?


There's a website here in the states and they will actually deliver if you spend $75 or more.  Perhaps check to see if there's a website there? www.costco.com


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 27, 2018)

I finally went and was happy to see ours dropped too.  I bought some as I like to cook with it too.  It was more expensive when I checked online though last week.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 27, 2018)

Anyone in Canada check Costco?

Edited to say all I've ever seen is 2 L


----------



## bathgeek (Oct 27, 2018)

Omg thank you I was on my last bottle!


----------



## Relle (Oct 27, 2018)

SoaperForLife said:


> There's a website here in the states and they will actually deliver if you spend $75 or more.  Perhaps check to see if there's a website there? www.costco.com



Thanks, they have a website, but not for delivery and there is no search engine to check prices.
https://www.costco.com.au/


----------



## redhead1226 (Oct 27, 2018)

Relle said:


> That's a good price for you, add on $60 here to join  petrol to get there at $1.61 a litre - $20, 1 1/2 hrs return driving trip, not so cheap, that's if they sell at that price here which I doubt, add 30% for the oz dollar difference, it just goes on and on.
> Is there some way to find out the price to save driving there ?



I would assume that all Costco stores have the same price. However , who knows. You can call and ask. I have done that for other items as they can check in their computer.  I have always had a Costco membership so it is just another item Im getting there. I go too often! But it is the best price here and no shipping and now at this price its the best price anywhere at 0.12 cents an ounce.


----------



## Relle (Oct 27, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> I would assume that all Costco stores have the same price. However , who knows. You can call and ask. I have done that for other items as they can check in their computer.  I have always had a Costco membership so it is just another item Im getting there. I go too often! But it is the best price here and no shipping and now at this price its the best price anywhere at 0.12 cents an ounce.


I'm in Australia and the aussie dollar is running 30 % behind the US dollar, so I'm assuming the price here will be higher. I might give them a call, although I don't like the idea of having to pay a shop to shop in their shop.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Relle said:


> I'm in Australia and the aussie dollar is running 30 % behind the US dollar, so I'm assuming the price here will be higher. I might give them a call, although I don't like the idea of having to pay a shop to shop in their shop.


Same as in Canada.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 28, 2018)

Their return policy alone is worth the price to shop there.  most things have a good price and I get the best price for TP and paper towels there ( not using coupons elsewhere, I can't be bothered with that crap).

I do wish they had CO there in bulk, not the smaller jar that is organic


----------



## redhead1226 (Oct 28, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Their return policy alone is worth the price to shop there.  most things have a good price and I get the best price for TP and paper towels there ( not using coupons elsewhere, I can't be bothered with that crap).
> 
> I do wish they had CO there in bulk, not the smaller jar that is organic



Yes they do not have a good price on CO  But grapeseed and avocado oil is also a good price.


----------



## Relle (Oct 28, 2018)

Just rang up here and the 2x 3 litre bottles are $40 AUD , =  $6.66 a litre, so .67 per 100ml roughly, they have 4 litre brands around $26.


----------



## redhead1226 (Oct 28, 2018)

Relle said:


> Just rang up here and the 2x 3 litre bottles are $40 AUD , but they have 4 litre brands around $26.



Isn't that about $28 US?


----------



## Relle (Oct 28, 2018)

No, the oz dollar is around 70 cents to the US dollar at the moment. As she said because they have to import it, it costs more, they probably add on GST (goods and services tax), not sure if there's an import tax etc.


----------



## redhead1226 (Oct 28, 2018)

Relle said:


> No, the oz dollar is around 70 cents to the US dollar at the moment. As she said because they have to import it, it costs more, they probably add on GST (goods and services tax), not sure if there's an import tax etc.



Got ya!  Thanks I was not understanding.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 28, 2018)

Relle said:


> I don't like the idea of having to pay a shop to shop in their shop.


We have found that what we save there easily covers the membership cost. When we still had our kids at home, the savings in milk alone just about covered it.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 28, 2018)

...... And the huge bin of pizzelli cookies.


----------



## Relle (Oct 29, 2018)

dibbles said:


> We have found that what we save there easily covers the membership cost. When we still had our kids at home, the savings in milk alone just about covered it.



Only two of us here and I find the local 3 big supermarkets have what we need without having to buy big, I do look out for specials and buy up on those. The supermarkets have price wars, so what one doesn't have the other will. I think the cost in petrol here now added on makes it too expensive to shop out of the local area unless you buy in bulk.


----------



## Relle (Oct 30, 2018)

Just looked at Aldi today, and OO is cheaper than Costco for aussies at $5.99 for 1 litre, .60 cents for 100ml.
What I like about this is, I don't have to pay a membership, or travel or pay for petrol on top to get it and I don't have to buy bulk and store it, just get 1 whenever I'm in there _____________________________________________________________________
Costco - 4 litres at $26, so that's $6.50 for 1 litre or .65 per 100ml. 
2x 3 litre bottles are $40 AUD, $6.66 a litre, so .67 per 100ml roughly
It's cheaper to buy 4 litres than 6 there.
_____________________________________________________________________


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 30, 2018)

Wow you are lucky,  Around here OO is expensive .
I don't really use it, did buy a 2 pack at Costco.  But I decided not to use it in my recipe.  I don't like the feel of it.  So I have a full bottle sitting here


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 30, 2018)

The OO I get at Costco are 3 liter bottles and there are 2 in a pack for 25.99 right now.  I noticed online though it's 37.99...It was 32.99 in the store the last several months.  Glad it dropped.  I don use a lot of OO in my soaps but use when I cook.


----------



## Jenn (Oct 30, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> Anyone in Canada check Costco?
> 
> Edited to say all I've ever seen is 2 L


Costco in my area has 3 litres every day for 20 bucks (southern ontario)


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 30, 2018)

Jenn said:


> Costco in my area has 3 litres every day for 20 bucks (southern ontario)


Maybe I was mistaken about it being 2 L. Still, I wonder if the price might go down like it did in the states. 2/25.99 is a great bargain.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 30, 2018)

That would be nice for you all.  20.00 for 3L is almost what I'm paying for 6L.   Hope they adjust their price for you too.


----------



## Jenn (Oct 30, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> Maybe I was mistaken about it being 2 L. Still, I wonder if the price might go down like it did in the states. 2/25.99 is a great bargain.


The costco i go to have both 2 litre (organic about $20 bucks) then they have 3 litres (not organic but still extra virgin olive oil for about $20 as well) i find the 3 litres fluctuate more anywhere between $19 and change to upwards of $23. I use so much olive oil for cooking (infusing dried herbs from my garden - so many allergies olive oil is my go to due to few local options). That when its at 19 bucks i go in and will buy about 100 dollars worth


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 30, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> That would be nice for you all.  20.00 for 3L is almost what I'm paying for 6L.   Hope they adjust their price for you too.


Is your 6 L evoo?


----------



## Jenn (Oct 30, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> Is your 6 L evoo?


No just 3 litres  i wish we had 6 litres!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 30, 2018)

No, I don't use EVOO for soap.    This is a yellowish olive oil.  Been using it for years.   EVOO is 17.00 for 2 L.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 30, 2018)

Well I shall have to take a closer look at things next time.


----------



## MadTeddyBear (Oct 30, 2018)

The 6l pack said something like 85% refined and 15% extra virgin on the label.  They also seem to have a good price on coconut oil, $14 for 84oz.


----------



## Jill B Blasius (Nov 15, 2018)

Relle said:


> That's a good price for you, add on $60 here to join  petrol to get there at $1.61 a litre - $20, 1 1/2 hrs return driving trip, not so cheap, that's if they sell at that price here which I doubt, add 30% for the oz dollar difference, it just goes on and on.
> Is there some way to find out the price to save driving there ?



Altho you have quite a ways to go to get there - in the states we have an executive membership, which costs twice the regular one, but it gives you 2% cash back on your purchases-excluding fuel  (which I buy there for about $.20 less than other stations) . I can usually make back 75% of my membership cost by doing the majority of my shopping there, paying only about $30 to renew, so it's worth it for me.

And if you apply/get their sponsored credit card, you can get even more back.....


----------



## AliOop (Nov 15, 2018)

One of the previous replies indicated that their Costco doesn't carry larger amounts of coconut oil. Our Costco has a 128 oz tub of refined organic coconut oil for $14.99, and the unrefined OCO is $16.99 for about 80 oz.  The bonus with the 128 oz unit is that the plastic tub has a lid and handle - perfect for mixing lye


----------



## Kelly Frizzell (Nov 16, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> Ours went down 8 bucks this week; it's now 25.99 for the double 3 liters bottles.


Where are you? I am in Sask. Canada, so just wondering if you are in Canada or USA. OK, just editing this as I read an earlier post and it says you are in the States.


----------



## AliOop (Nov 16, 2018)

I’m in Texas, USA.


----------

